# Looking for best grad screenwriting program (1 Viewer)



## beatScriptslife (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here. I'm an undergrad film student at Temple University in Philly. I'm sure I could find the answers scattered across the boards, but I was wondering if anyone could give me some specific advice.

I'm a screenwriter looking for the best possible graduate school for my expertise. After some preliminary research, I've come down to (in no particular order):

USC
UCLA
Loyola Marymount
Chapman
Boston U
U Miami
U Texas
AFI
SCAD
Columbia
Northwestern

I could probably stand to cut that list down by at least a few schools, but I know most of these programs are extremely competitive. Definitely need to have a few backups on there, but I'm not sure if any of those would classify as one? My main concerns are location (preferably in LA or NY, or at least a major media market city), reputation and focus on the craft of screenwriting. I already cut NYU and FSU from my list because of their dual film/theater interest - I have no desire to be a playwright, and Emerson because of its dedication to novelists. I want to write feature films and television, and maybe have a bit of flexibility to take some production or editing courses...though it's not a must have.

If there are any current students, alumni or just informed insiders with some information about these schools, it would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Jun 7, 2011)

I applied to screenwriting MFA programs this past year, actually all the ones you mentioned except SCAD/Miami/Texas (I also did NYU dramatic writing””you're right not to waste your time if you're not into playwriting IMO).  I was applying straight from undergrad, albeit not as a film student.  For what it's worth, I was accepted at Chapman and BU, interviewed and rejected at UCLA, interviewed and wait-listed at AFI, interviewed and never heard back from Northwestern, never heard from LMU, and outright rejected at USC and Columbia.

My initial thought based just on your criteria is that you should only apply to UCLA, USC, AFI, and maybe Chapman if you want a better chance at getting in somewhere (because at least Chapman I know takes far more people straight out of undergrad than the maybe 1-2 the Big 3 in LA do).  Here's why I personally wouldn't reapply to the others:

--Columbia is for writing AND directing (I have no directing experience which probably disqualified me from the beginning), has more of an independent cinema focus (great for some people, but not my thing), and I'm pretty sure is the most expensive MFA program by far.  However, it is a prestigious film school in NYC and for plenty of people I think it would be great.

--Boston U had the most outreach during the admissions process and they seemed like great people”¦but it just isn't that good of a program (this is coming directly from someone who taught there fyi).

--Northwestern focuses on playwriting as well as screenwriting.  Also, of the interviews I had they were by far the least warm and seemed totally disinterested (and they never even gave me a decision, though I assume I was rejected).  And Chicago is a great city, but it isn't LA or New York.

--LMU basically gives you no information on their website about the program, and it's three years instead of two.  Oh, and have I mentioned that it's June and I still haven't received an admissions decision (and as with Northwestern, I don't care at this point).  

As for the other four, they all have strengths and weaknesses.  But based solely on your criteria:

--all have good locations, though the best are probably UCLA and AFI (near all the studios, Hollywood, etc.), with USC close behind and Chapman a distant fourth (since it's in the OC).

--reputation goes to the Big 3 at least for now, though Chapman is on the rise.  Among UCLA/USC/AFI the “U” schools are probably better known for screenwriting (though AFI's the best for probably all other disciplines IMO).

--focus on screenwriting: I don't know entirely what you mean here, but from what I got out of reading up on these programs, talking to people, and interviewing (at UCLA/AFI at least)”¦UCLA is going to have you writing the most (a feature each quarter) whereas USC and AFI focus a lot on short scripts and rewriting one feature for an entire year.  I know you said it isn't ultra-important, but production/editing can't be taken at AFI (you're a screenwriter and only a screenwriter) whereas UCLA (and I'm pretty sure USC) lets you take courses in other disciplines.

This is all a rudimentary analysis””and certain information could be wrong (I don't actually go to any of these schools)””but I spent a lot of time doing research in preparation for applying.  Personally, if I could do it all over again I would've only applied to UCLA (and spent way more time on my application materials!) because I think it's the best fit for where I am and where I'm looking to go.  But everyone's different, and you have to ask yourself what you want in a school (if indeed you do want an MFA program, which is worth thinking long and hard about).

Any specific questions, feels free to ask (preferably PM if it's urgent since I'm not on here that often).  Again, I can only go from what I've learned over the past year””which is admittedly far more from the likes of UCLA/AFI/Chapman/BU/NW than USC/Columbia (you could put LMU in this category, though the fact I've received no correspondence whatsoever since I submitted my application says a lot to me about their admissions department at least).  But I'm happy to try and pay forward what I've gathered.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Jun 7, 2011)

I would caution dropping NYU off the list at this point just because you are not interested in theatre, as it is too good of a program to be overlooked.  I am obviously biased, I'm headed to NYU in the fall for their DW program, but I think that it is worth a look. 

Now I was less than thrilled with their playwriting emphasis in the first year when I looked into the program, but from what I read and hear from students, it is a great way to work on your screenwriting.  Having to work on scripts and wait for them to be produced by your classmates, as would be the case with schools like AFI, USC and UCLA, means that you can't immediately see your work after you've written it, as you can with live theatre.  The ability to see your work played out infront of you almost immediately and as you wrote it seems like a great benefit to crafting better dialogue, as you can see what works and what doesn't right off the bat.  While theatre has its obvious drawbacks in terms of material you can work with, I think a year of it wont really hinder your writing, and in your second year you are able to focus on what you want, not to mention that NYU has an exchange program with UCLA if you want to split time on both coasts.

From what I know, AFI, USC, UCLA, NYU and Columbia are all amazing programs, I didn't look into Chapman but I've heard tremendous things aboutntheir program as well. I'd say when dealing with those schools you can't really go wrong.  Just my two cents, good luck in your applications, and if it comes to decision time for you and you did indeed apply to NYU, feel free to PM me and I can give you more info as I will have been enrolled by that point.


----------



## Suzako (Jun 7, 2011)

> --Columbia is for writing AND directing (I have no directing experience which probably disqualified me from the beginning), has more of an independent cinema focus (great for some people, but not my thing), and I'm pretty sure is the most expensive MFA program by far. However, it is a prestigious film school in NYC and for plenty of people I think it would be great.



Just want to say that while you are required to study directing along with writing your 1st year at Columbia, there's no directing prerequisite to getting accepted.  I know a lot of screenwriter students at Columbia who had no prior film experience (including me).


----------



## RamJoe (Jun 7, 2011)

Are people ignoring FSU purely because of it's dual theater/film program? I am interested in both art forms, so is the program still worth looking at?


----------



## beatScriptslife (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow thanks everyone, especially kris that was awesome feedback. and robbie, i feel my weakness in writing is dialogue. you actually make a good point, plus NYU is incredible regardless, plus New York City is amazing. so i'm gonna add it back on the list.


----------



## skipper (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a second year in screenwriting at LMU. In terms of finding information on the website about applying...it does suck. I've told them that. Whether or not they'll ever fix it, who knows. 

The screenwriting program is definitely focused on feature films, but you do have the option to take a television track (drama or comedy). We were required to take a basic production course, but I think they dropped that requirement. We take one directing course.

The program is 3 years as opposed to 2, but I don't mind that aspect. I think some people in my program will finish with 3 features, a tv spec, and an original pilot. We also have the benefit having time to go through the rewrite process with a professor (not sure if they do that at other schools?) Third year is devoted entirely to thesis and internships. 

This year, they added a new program-Writing and Producing for Television. I've asked one of the students in that program to respond on here in regards to the split between writing and production courses, so hopefully someone will chime in soon.

Also, the situation someone above had with LMU not sending any decision--I had that same problem with Chapman and Northwestern, both top-rated schools. Universities in general tend to be very disorganized places, so I would say that you shouldn't let that affect your decision of whether or not to apply to LMU.


----------



## JacksonFilms (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohio University offers a MFA screenwriting track. It's a fun, supportive community and worth looking into.  Good teachers and great opportunities (the theater dept. has a great playwright program). Plus it has a great financial package and Athens, OH is a whole lot cheaper than NYC or LA.

Tim
MFA, School of Film
Ohio University
NonTraditional Films blog


----------



## beatScriptslife (Jun 10, 2011)

i'm definitely not ruling out LMU skipper. i know it's a great program.


----------



## RamJoe (Jun 10, 2011)

I know this isn't my thread, but could somebody answer my question about Florida State? Thanks


----------



## KrisKelvin (Jun 13, 2011)

> Originally posted by skipper:
> Also, the situation someone above had with LMU not sending any decision--I had that same problem with Chapman and Northwestern, both top-rated schools. Universities in general tend to be very disorganized places, so I would say that you shouldn't let that affect your decision of whether or not to apply to LMU.



I actually got my decision in the mail today (wait-listed), whereas with Chapman I was one of the first people on this forum to hear.  So I agree that schools are disorganized.  In fact:

--USC told me 2 months after I sent in the application (i.e. end of January) that they hadn't even started looking at my application because they were missing one of my transcripts (which I'd included in the same package with the other materials that they did receive).

--NYU never even informed me they received my application, while Columbia took months to do so.

--NW also said they never got any of my materials I mailed, so I had to do so again (though this was done promptly).

--Chapman said they were missing a transcript, though when I called them they sure enough "found it" over the phone.

--even UCLA had a very lengthy gap between telling me I'd gotten an interview and actually telling me when that was (not to mention I was given a date/time with no choice, though fortunately it worked out for me).

AFI and BU were phenomenal from an administrative perspective, but I agree with skipper that this isn't the reason to choose a school (though it should be taken into account IMO).  

But I'm still wary of LMU just because they have by far the least information about the program on their website.  I believe it was the cheapest to apply to, and it is in LA...but I certainly wouldn't commit there without demanding some additional info about it.


----------



## 4ms4 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm in the new Writing & Producing for TV track at LMU. Love it. There are 8 of us in the program. We take screenwriting and production courses, produce student films and aspire to be showrunners. At the end of our first academic year, 7 out of the 8 of us got selected for highly competitive summer internships.  We have phenomenal professors, great speakers, panels, events and I lurve my classmates


----------



## skipper (Jun 14, 2011)

KrisKelvin--what information are you looking for about the programs at LMU?

I remember having trouble finding the application requirements for LMU, but I don't remember feeling like they provided less information than any of the other schools I applied to (this was two years ago, though).


----------



## KrisKelvin (Jun 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by skipper:
> KrisKelvin--what information are you looking for about the programs at LMU?



check your PMs


----------



## solojones (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm a directing student at Chapman but I've taken many of the screenwriting classes and know a lot of the writers. Here is a rundown of what screenwriting students come out of Chapman with from their required classes (there are other electives you can take at no charge):

2 original feature scripts, 1 adaptation (short or feature), 1 TV comedy spec, 1 TV drama spec, a couple short scripts, 1 short film (10-15 mins) written by you and produced by production students

As a writer/director, I'm interested in becoming a showrunner, so the TV spec classes have been helpful. There's a pilot class you can take as an elective. I also took a sketch comedy/late night class and got a monologue and sketch portfolio out of that.


----------



## JamesJohn (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't know how many times this question has been asked (meaning, ALOT). You don't need grad school, except perhaps if you want to learn technical material like handling cameras, cgi etc. Else, the writing part is done by doing and if you need guidance, see the EXCELLENT material at http://www.clickok.co.uk/index4.html which all film geeks should go over.


----------



## beatScriptslife (Jun 16, 2011)

i mean...i didn't have to go to school period to become a screenwriter but here i am, and pretty damn glad i did. the classes are great, i've met many excellent friends, mentors and future networking connections, and submersed myself around my passion. not too mention the economy is terrible right now, and while it's true that as long as you have the talent and patience to succeed, a degree from a presitigious screenwriting program could be the extra push to get to that point.


----------



## solojones (Jun 18, 2011)

Well the degree itself won't matter, but there certainly are perks to being in a program. For one thing, you get personal guidance from experienced working pros (if you go to the right schools). For another, you get the chance to have internships that are mostly only available to students (this is HUGE). And then you get to work in a group of writers whom you can get feedback from in and out of class. 


Now, that doesn't mean it's for everyone. But I certainly wouldn't say there's no point to doing a grad writing program. As I said, I'm not technically a writing student but between undergrad and grad I've taken all the writing classes our students have to. And I have to say, it's been invaluable.


----------

